# The Simple Shot Pink Torque...This is just a test



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Hello, this is a little late as Breast Cancer awareness month is almost over. I am trying to learn to use and edit video so here is a short clip of the Pink torque as I try to learn to use action cams and you tube..I need to start earning badges too so here is a start on the video. the sound it low due to an inherent issue with the sj cam. I just ordered another version by a differnt mfg that does not have the same issue. So in the future better soud.

Here you go


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey D, Glad to see you're focusing on video and badges. It will be a great journey for sure! Have fun my friend! Like that tidy portable catchbox and the mirror setup is also handy. Go for those badges!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Thanks, I have really been working hard on accuracy. It helped being on Nathan's team at the Alabama shoot. I was totally horrible there but he told me a few things I was doing wrong. Mostly I was nervous but he did point out a few form flaws. Today on the way back to work I shot a dove right between the eyes at + or - 15 meters with my home made Kestrel( Gopher's design with my touches) I have been murder on the doves and my belly has been happy. I will post pics in the hunting section. Hope all is well in Hungary. Hope to add match lighting and card cutting soon. Thanks Mark


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Niice shootin man. Like the mirror stand!!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Heck yeah brudda! I'm a torque fan for life!!!! Thanks tremo!


----------

